# Lighting question, bulb choice (t5ho)



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

Hey everyone, so i've got a 29g tank with 3 24" t5ho's hanging above it. All three bulbs are 6400k, plenty of light.

Now, my question is this, would I benefit, from say, replacing the centre bulb with something like a Geissman Aquaflora, to possibly bring in some reds?

What kind of bulb combinations is everyone here using?


PS, my tank has a decent amount of plantlife, injecting co2, EI method dosing (dry ferts), with a lighting cycle of 12hrs per day. Substrate is eco-complete. Haven't had any type of algae outbreaks at all.

Thanks, Tyson.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Yup. I'd put in a Giesemann Aquaflora to bring out the reds; makes a huge difference.
I used to run x2 Giesemann Middays and x2 Giesemann Aquafloras, but about a year ago I switched out one Aquaflora for a UV Red Sun, now my red plants really pop.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

What Reckon said...... X2.


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks guys. Once I pick up some new plants i'll grab one of those bulbs. I figured it would be a good option but wanted some opinions on it first. 

Tyson


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm working on my trimming this weekend. We can talk tech when you come by.


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

Sounds good Reckon


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Reckon is a plant guru! He will have some great advice for you. Good luck with the tank!


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

Reckon said:


> Yup. I'd put in a Giesemann Aquaflora to bring out the reds; makes a huge difference.
> I used to run x2 Giesemann Middays and x2 Giesemann Aquafloras, but about a year ago I switched out one Aquaflora for a UV Red Sun, now my red plants really pop.


Was supposed to ask the same question as halonine and just found this thread. Thanks for sharing this info! Would anyone know if King eds have this bulb? would want to try the giesemann bulbs.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

knucklehead said:


> Was supposed to ask the same question as halonine and just found this thread. Thanks for sharing this info! Would anyone know if King eds have this bulb? would want to try the giesemann bulbs.


I don't think King Eds sells them. They didn't before. J&L has Giesemann though. That's where I bought mine.


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

Thnaks jbyoung00008!


----------

